# Everything is too bright.



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Literally. No matter where I am. Outside, inside, in my bedroom. Everything is so bright. I blink all the time, and sometimes my eyes water. Is this normal DR?

I've heard of the visual snow, but I don't have it. Or maybe I do but I don't understand it. But overwhelming brightness? Normal? Anyone?


----------



## Sportsmen (May 27, 2015)

yep its normal. in my beginning of dr it was really hard. now its back to normal


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I wear sunglasses inside. That's now bad it is


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

Normal for me as well...I'm so sensitive to light it's overwhelming.


----------



## grunge14 (Oct 15, 2014)

For me the darker atmospheres are darker and the vivid atmospheres are more vivid. I think its the fact we are more sensitive to light makes it feel brighter.


----------



## marko (Sep 15, 2009)

I've always been sensitive to the light, never associated it with DP/DR. Driving is the worst. Theres maybe a 30 minute window at sunset and sunrise that is bearable, otherwise its either too bright or the night headlights etc are too dazzling.


----------



## Not Human (Jul 22, 2015)

i feel the same, everything is very bright and foggy


----------

